# lead shot



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I am looking for lead BB shot or Full loaded boxes of BB lead.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

if you dont mind me asking what are you going to use it for?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

they'd work pretty well for those high flying snows.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It looks like you can use lead on sandhill cranes, I think. What does anyone else think?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I think you are going to get a ticket!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: ... I can't remember can I use lead on sandhill crane, it's not waterfowl. I looked at the regs but could have easily missed something, anybody know?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

On the ND G&F website under regulations:

20. Non-Toxic Shot Regulations - Weapons, and Other Ammunition
The possession or use of shot other than federally approved non-toxic shot is prohibited while hunting ducks, geese, *sandhill cranes*, tundra swans, snipe, mergansers and coot statewide.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks jhegg, it is what I thought dang it. It's been a few years since I hammered any of those prehistoric flying boot soles. :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Oh hell, go ahead and use lead.  Nobody checks anyway. :wink:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Just kidding!


----------

